# More pics of the layout



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Some of the pictures were taken earlier this year and over the last two or three years so you'll see changes on the layout and still more pictures to come.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

A very nice layout, especially the night scenes with the lights, great work! 
One trick with this forum is to use the little paper clip ''attach file'' button at the top of your post, that way you can insert the pictures so they show without having to click links, makes it a bit easier to see them all!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

Great pictures, Denny. The more I see of your layout the more I like it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

trains galore said:


> A very nice layout, especially the night scenes with the lights, great work!
> One trick with this forum is to use the little paper clip ''attach file'' button at the top of your post, that way you can insert the pictures so they show without having to click links, makes it a bit easier to see them all!


I'll do that. When I last looked the pictures were inserted. Now I see they're not.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Denny, that's because I was doing it for you! You need to do the last step in inserting pictures. Click on the Paperclip again and select _*Insert All*_, and they'll appear at the cursor location.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Denny, that's because I was doing it for you! You need to do the last step in inserting pictures. Click on the Paperclip again and select _*Insert All*_, and they'll appear at the cursor location.


 I got it now John.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice scenes and choice of perspective, pull out the details.


----------

